# Sunblock for oily skin to use under make up?



## lulillan (Mar 4, 2011)

I have been looking for a sunblock to use under my make up. My regular day cream has SPF 15 but I want a higher sunblock.

I have been looking at the Neutrongena ones but I am not sure which one to pick.

I have oily skin so I need something that is not too heavy on my skin.

I have used sunblock before which just gave me acne and really much more oily skin.

I have dark spots from before and I really want to protect my face from getting more and also to prevent my skin from getting more wrinkles and fine lines.

Thanks!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 6, 2011)

I've used Neutrogena before and liked it because the texture was really light and didn't seem to clog my pores.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 6, 2011)

Neutrogena UltraSheer Dry Touch is my favorite sunblock, I pretty much live in the SPF 70 one! I find it perfect for my arms/legs/chest/neck/etc, but not so much my face unless I dont plan on wearing makeup over it. Reason for this is because it dries to a powdery finish, and unless you work it in really thoroughly, whatever streaks are left, will turn to powder. I find that the texture is not ideal for applying say, foundation over it. 

I really like using MAC's SPF 50 Prep &amp; Prime under my makeup. Nars also has a SPF 30 one, and MakeUp Forever a SPF 50. I have not tried the latter two, but they seem to have good reviews, so if you are interested, visit your local Sephora and ask for a sample!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope this helps!


----------



## lulillan (Mar 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Neutrogena UltraSheer Dry Touch is my favorite sunblock, I pretty much live in the SPF 70 one! I find it perfect for my arms/legs/chest/neck/etc, but not so much my face unless I dont plan on wearing makeup over it. Reason for this is because it dries to a powdery finish, and unless you work it in really thoroughly, whatever streaks are left, will turn to powder. I find that the texture is not ideal for applying say, foundation over it.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your reply. I am not sure what kind of sunscreens MAC and NARS uses but I will look into them. I need something that covers all types of UVA/UVB and so on. I have melasma so I need something with great protection.

I don't spend a lot of time in the sun and if I should go to the beach or something I wouldn't use that much make up. But let's say I go for a walk and it's sunny outside I want to be able to both use some real sunblock to protect my face but still wear some foundation etc.

So I guess the Ultra Sheer Dry touch is not perfect for those days. I have looked at La Roche Posey also. And there should be some Asian ones that are really great for oily skin. But they are not so easy to find (unless you pick them up at Ebay etc)


----------



## magosienne (Mar 6, 2011)

One i use religiously for a few years now is from La Roche Posay. Their sun protection line is called Anthelios but the specific products you should look for is those named "fluide extreme". They are very light in texture (milky) and made specifically for oily skins. During summer they can also double as moisturizer. In terms of protection they provide SPF 30 and 50. I recommend you take the sunscreen for the face in a thin bottle (you can shake it!) but to save some money they also make a spray bottle for the body which you can also use on your face. The texture is a bit thicker in order to be sprayed on the body, but i've used it on my face in the past with no problem.

I was interested in the Anessa sunscreens from Shiseido, from what i could gather they have good reviews, but all of these sunscreens are sold by small quantities, and they're expensive alone, i figured with the added shipping costs it was much cheaper to stick to my usual sunscreen.

I tried the Vichy capital soleil sunscreens, and even the kids formula are way too thick for your face, they feel like you're buttering your face. I don't recommend this brand.


----------



## Andi (Mar 6, 2011)

My skin is VERY oily in the T-zone - IÂ´ve even found sunscreens specifically for oily skin make me feel &amp; look even greasier. I know most high SPF sunscreens will leave behind a certain amount of sheen, but I want this sheen to be as minimal as possible.

HereÂ´s what I thought of 2 of the "oily skin cult favorites":

Neutrogena Dry Touch sunblock: I have no idea why they call it dry touch, I hate the feeling of it on my face (on the body itÂ´s ok, but not my favorite either). ItÂ´s too creamy and thick, and it creates too much sheen on the skin. I know a lot of people say it dries matte, but I donÂ´t find that to be true at all! It does stay on the skin very well though, so I would reserve this for a day on the beach when you need your sunscreen to stay on your face and not sweat off.

La Roche Posay Anthelios Fluide Extreme: I really wanted to love this because of itÂ´s superb UV-protection. The consistency is nice (thin, pretty runny actually) but the shine is a bit too much. Also, like many suncreens specifically for oily skin, alcohol is one of the first ingredients on the list (and alcohol in skincare products supposably creates free radical damage in addition to being drying &amp; irritating for some)

The sunscreens I like best:

MAC Prep &amp; Prime SPF 50. It is not a fluide, itÂ´s a light cream. And itÂ´s also a primer, so it makes the makeup go on very smooth afterwards, the sun protection is good (UVA/UVB) and it only creates minimal shine. ItÂ´s a bit expensive for everyday use though IMO.

Olay Regenerist SPF 50 moisturizer (donÂ´t remember the exact name). I got this after reading Paula BegounÂ´s review on it on beautypedia.com. She said itÂ´s so light, considering itÂ´s high SPF it does not feel like a sunscreen at all. I couldnÂ´t agree more! This leaves minimal shine also, and feels wonderfully light on the skin. The price is good too, I got mine for half the retail price on ebay. All in all: itÂ´s my perfect everyday sunscreen.


----------



## MKDiva (Mar 10, 2011)

Mary KayÂ® SPF 30 Sunscreen*
Yard work, daily errands, vacations â€“ now you have UVA/UVB protection for everything under the sun. Very water-resistant and sweat-resistant for up to 80 minutes, Mary Kay SPF 30 Sunscreen is a lightweight, oil-free sunscreen for face or body. Enriched with antioxidant vitamins and free-radical scavengers, it absorbs quickly, leaving your skin feeling soft and moisturized. $14

                                                                       OR

TimeWise Day Solution Sunscreen SPF 25
Think of it as a veil of defense. With an SPF of 25, this innovative product helps prevent sun damage such as lines and discoloration before they occur by blocking damaging UVA/UVB rays. A calming peptide helps relax expression lines.

Ask questions ANYTIME at (spam)!!


----------



## lulillan (Mar 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MKDiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mary KayÂ® SPF 30 Sunscreen*
> Yard work, daily errands, vacations â€“ now you have UVA/UVB protection for everything under the sun. Very water-resistant and sweat-resistant for up to 80 minutes, Mary Kay SPF 30 Sunscreen is a lightweight, oil-free sunscreen for face or body. Enriched with antioxidant vitamins and free-radical scavengers, it absorbs quickly, leaving your skin feeling soft and moisturized. $14
> ...


 Thanks for your reply. But I think I need higher SPF than 30. I have tried some of Mary Kays TimeWise products and I like them.


----------



## lulillan (Mar 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My skin is VERY oily in the T-zone - IÂ´ve even found sunscreens specifically for oily skin make me feel &amp; look even greasier. I know most high SPF sunscreens will leave behind a certain amount of sheen, but I want this sheen to be as minimal as possible.
> 
> ...


 I will look into the MAC one since I actually want a primer too




Perhaps not to use every single day but on "special occations".

I will also see if I can find the Olay one. I like that it doesn't feel like a sunscreen. Because I don't like that feel. And of course it's great if the price is good too!

Usually I have to try several different kind of products before I find my perfect match so I will sure look on Ebay and see if I can catch it there.


----------



## lulillan (Mar 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One i use religiously for a few years now is from La Roche Posay. Their sun protection line is called Anthelios but the specific products you should look for is those named "fluide extreme". They are very light in texture (milky) and made specifically for oily skins. During summer they can also double as moisturizer. In terms of protection they provide SPF 30 and 50. I recommend you take the sunscreen for the face in a thin bottle (you can shake it!) but to save some money they also make a spray bottle for the body which you can also use on your face. The texture is a bit thicker in order to be sprayed on the body, but i've used it on my face in the past with no problem.
> 
> ...


 I think La Roche Posay is a bit expensive here in Sweden, but perhaps I can find it on Ebay. SPF 50 sounds great!


----------



## mimi86 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have heard when you have too oily skin is not a problem to use during the day a tinted sunscreen I use_ la roche posay tinted 50 spf_ is way too oily for me cause I have oily skin as well but  i use a special powder to avoid shiny spots and is all I use during the day, it leaves a bronzed color and it matches with the selftanner that I use very well.


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 15, 2011)

This area is where I go all out I get clogged pores so easily I have to maintain a arduous cleansing routine in the summer and my favorite SPF I found so far is Lancome's day wear it's amazingly light and I can wear it under my makeup no problem!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my, I never thought of this as a problem.  I wear Sports Sun block on my face because Im outside for hours at a time either running, cycling, or whatever!  I guess the only thing that has saved me is that I wash myself immediately when I'm done with my workouts.

I still use the sports stuff under my makeup if Im out an about at a picnic or park.  

Ironically, I have flawless and spotless skin the summer - maybe its from all the sports (open pores an all) or maybe because Im in my natural element - sun and heat so my skin is very happy. LOL!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *lulillan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To give you and idea, the face sunscreen costs me 13â‚¬, and the bodyspray costs around 18â‚¬ but you get 200 ml instead of the usual 125ml.


----------



## emeraldnguyen (Jun 15, 2011)

So far the best sunscreen for my oily skin is Clarins UV Plus Protective Dayscreen SPF40. It absorbs fast, not greasy at all, does not cause break out and stays well under make up. The evil side? Its kindda burning the pocket  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also as far as I know, we should avoid spraying suncreen, 'coz chances are we may inhale it. And there're tons of unhealthy ingredients in most sunscreens.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 15, 2011)

Why not buy an organic sunscreen then?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is something that buggs me, i don't want to sound rude but i want to balance things out. I don't believe we have high chances of inhaling a sunscreen we spray _on_ our bodies, and even if someone was to spray some sunscreen in their face, and some would enter the body through the eyes, nose or mouth, the amount ingested would be very small. An allergy takes time to build and needs a repetition of high doses. I was thinking of titanium dioxide, or flour. People say studies have proven them to lead to very bad illnesses if ingested, forgetting again to mention you need very high doses and prolonged exposition.

Another solution is to simply take the time to research the meaning of the big long alien names on our sunscreen bottles, and pick the one you find best. Something is true about regular sunscreens though : when you go to the beach and take a swim in the sea, you put in there the sunscreen you had on your skin, and a few ingredients in sunscreen are proven to be polluting the sea cinnamate, benzophenone and butyl parabens. They destroy the corail reefs.


----------



## ls820 (Jun 16, 2011)

I like shiseido's sunscreen, the cream dry really quickly, not sticky and not oily. it doesn't even feel like sunscreen!


----------



## imonabhaute (Jun 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ls820* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like shiseido's sunscreen, the cream dry really quickly, not sticky and not oily. it doesn't even feel like sunscreen!


Shiseido SPF60 PA+++ Ultimate Sun Protect Lotion is the s***!  I use it everyday under my primer and makeup and I have oily skin (put it this way, it's &lt;2hrs to shine through my powder foundation if I don't wear primer).


----------

